# Spicy Baconator Warning



## Bosco578 (Sep 5, 2008)

A32Flathead said:


> I went grocery shopping recently while not being altogether sure
> that course of action was a wise one. You see, the previous evening
> I had prepared and consumed a massive quantity of my patented
> 'You're definitely going to $h!t yourself' chili. Tasty stuff,
> ...



From one of the memebers of another site.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 6, 2008)

laughed so hard I had to stop reading halfway through and go do something else.   my ribs hurt, it was so funny.
thank you


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 6, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> laughed so hard I had to stop reading halfway through and go do something else.   my ribs hurt, it was so funny.
> thank you



LOL....That's why I had to share it. It's from one of the members of a car club site I belong to.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 6, 2008)

Had to forward that to my wife, she had to stop reading and watch College Gameday, to allow her eyes time to dry and her breath to catch up...  =D


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahaha! That is just great. I had to actually go away from the computer to catch my breath and allow the pains in my stomach to go away! The girlfriend was laughing pretty hard too.
Thanks for the post, I needed that laugh!


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 8, 2008)

He is a pretty funny guy. Every time I read it and get the visual in my head...awsome! lol!


----------



## HokieEMT (Sep 9, 2008)

that was absolutely hilarious and it's getting forwarded to my company.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 9, 2008)

HokieEMT said:


> that was absolutely hilarious and it's getting forwarded to my company.



Glad you like.  LOL. 

RDFL


----------

